# Flamed Rbp



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone have rbp with flames?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

my red has flames


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i hope its not a joke question because in thge right light i can see red come up from there bellys in lines like flames would be but there very light looking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Flames?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He means like a Piraya


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lfs has some rbp with bright red bellies & 2-3 have flames almost reaching reaching to top of the fish. I coulda traded a bunch of babies for the flamers but took cash instead. Now after really thinking about it I wanna get these fish & work on spawning these fish for coloration & flames.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

You think theyr super reds?!

If not whats the possibillity the fry will get this genetic


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Lfs has some rbp with bright red bellies & 2-3 have flames almost reaching reaching to top of the fish. *I coulda traded a bunch of babies for the flamers *but took cash instead. Now after really thinking about it I wanna get these fish & work on spawning these fish for coloration & flames.


Somehow, that didn't come out right, Bruner!..







...but seriously, go for it bro!..You don't see too many reds with the flames...I remember a while back some member posted a pic of one.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Super reds? idk. They do have intense red coloration. 6-7 in tank but only 2-3 have flames.I've seen pics of rbp with flames a couple times but never in person. SOC has seen these fish also. Idk might try to trade a couple of my adult breeders for the flamers.otherwise ill have to raise some fry to trade. Someone probably buy em first. Imo flames could be past on & even intensified if paired up right. Even a flamed & normal should have a percentage of babies with the flames.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

yeah they are good looking fish. but dont sell your fish short... only one of mine has much of a red belly, but he is flamed. only to the lateral line though. the ones at lfs were MUCH more intense.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

best i can do with my crappy camera and VERY limited photography skills.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

That looks great. Bruner, you know more about breeding then me...is this a trait that can be bred through to offspring? Or would it stop and go through generations like a recessive gene?


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

thanks on both of our behalfs spaz. love that guy. smallest fish in my tank. not many P keepers in this area to get a referance, but bruners P's (as far as i've read about others) are something else. even getting my RBP to do some finger chasing. the ones at the lfs that this thread is about, are stunning looking fish. might even snatch them up before bruner does LOL.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

thats the flames im talking about but they are brighter and reach alot higher up.i thought it was normal for them to have it.go figure they are less likely to have them.all 10 i got have them.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ill stop back by the Lfs tomarrow or Tuesday & snap couple picks.


----------

